# Greetings and all that good stuff



## 1redcat (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi all - I thought it was about time I stuck my head out of lurkdom.  I'm relatively new to martial arts - just started taking classes at a Shotokan dojo this past October.  So far I've been enjoying everything about it.  Look forward to learning with and from you all!


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## Navarre (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi, 1RedCat!! Welcome to Martial Talk!

Glad you finally said hello. I'm sure you will enjoy your stay.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome, 1Redcat!  I look forward to hearing about your progress.  I, too, am kinda new and I'm studying a style that is gratuitously derivative of Shotokan


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome and Happy posting
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice to meet you and welcome to MT.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to MT, 1redcat! Good luck with your training!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome!!


----------



## Sarah (Dec 28, 2005)

*waves*


----------



## green meanie (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 28, 2005)

welcome   

May your journey in the arts be long and filled with the joy of learning and teaching


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi 1redcat  :wavey: 

Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy posting!


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey redcat.  Happy Holidays to you and welcome to MT.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 29, 2005)

Enjoy the Board and Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## Cujo (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome! I wish you luck in the martial arts and I'm sure that you wil find much useful info here!

Pax 
Cujo


----------



## still learning (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the sites......Aloha


----------



## MJS (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome to MT!! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## Henderson (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to MT!! Enjoy your stay!


----------

